
Bicycle Helmets Reduce the Risk of Serious Head Injury by Nearly 70 Percent - mobiletelephone
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/sep/22/bicycle-helmets-reduce-risk-of-serious-head-injury-by-nearly-70-study-finds
======
dalke
Australians also found that "energy absorbing headwear for car occupants might
be effective in reducing the numbers of head injuries sustained by car
occupants." \-
[https://infrastructure.gov.au/roads/safety/publications/2000...](https://infrastructure.gov.au/roads/safety/publications/2000/Protect_Head_3.aspx)
.

Hence the old question, if serious head injury in cyclists is a problem which
warrants mandatory helmet use, is serious head injuries for car drivers and
passengers also a problem which warrants mandatory helmet use?

See also
[http://www.copenhagenize.com/search/label/%22motoring%20helm...](http://www.copenhagenize.com/search/label/%22motoring%20helmet%22%20%22car%20helmet%22)
.

The paper is paywalled. I can't tell if it addresses the population shift
which occurs when helmet use is mandatory, that is, some people won't use a
bicycle if required to wear a helmet. (As a simple example, someone who spent
a hour on hairdo for a party is not going to crush it with a helmet.) The
Guardian writes "16.5% of people say they would ride more often if they were
not required to wear a helmet at all times".

I ask because the usual observation is that high-speed cyclists wear a helmet,
while low-speed cyclists (like me) are less likely to do so. I bike slower
than a fast marathon runner, much less a sprinter, and figure there's a good
evolutionary reason for the brain to be protected from falling at that low
speed.

If helmet laws shift the population to those who tend to cycle faster, which
is also where helmet protection is more effective, then this metaanalysis may
only mean that those who cycle quickly should wear a helmet.

------
djaychela
It'd be interesting to see if the reaction against this kind of legislation
varies depending on whether the country in question has mandatory motorcycle
helmet law. I've been riding motorbikes for 30 years, and would never ride
without a good full face helmet, but I've only fallen off twice (both times at
low speed). I've fallen off my mountain bike many more times than this, but
I'll be honest, I didn't wear a helmet every time I rode until I had kids, and
felt I need to set a good example for them; indeed I'm surprised at the stats
for injury prevention as I've always felt that typical cycle helmet designs
wouldn't protect much of your head, but that is clearly wrong.

I'm not entirely convinced by the wearing of the typical bike helmet leading
to increased risk-taking; I could see that with a full face one (as it gives
you a real feeling of being protected), but with the normal ones I don't think
it gives the same feeling at all. FTR I can't find a full-face helmet for
cycling that fits - I have an enormous head - at anything other than insane
prices - £300+!

------
vinchuco
Relevant: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHxyP-
nUhUY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHxyP-nUhUY) TLDW: The brain is very
soft

